# cAN'T DOWNLOAD ITUNES 10



## comrado (Apr 24, 2011)

Could some give me some help with downloading itunes10. I am using a PC.
I get error message like "can't delete old iTunes downloader or something like that.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you running the setup for the new version as an administrator? It may be best to back up your music folder, uninstall the current installation and then download and install the latest version.


----------



## comrado (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for quick reply, but please tell me how to backup my music folder.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can normally find your music here:

Windows XP: \Documents and Settings\username\My Documents\My Music\
Windows Vista or Windows 7: \Users\username\My Music\

I would just copy and paste it to an alternate location just to be sure it's safe when you do the uninstall. If you have an external drive you could use that or just another folder somewhere on your computer.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Another option depending on the size of your library is using a CD or DVD:
How to back up your media in iTunes


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

To be extra certain your old iTunes is gone, use RevoUninstaller and you can back up files easy using DropBox


----------

